# Αλλαγή και για τη Βρετανία



## nickel (May 11, 2010)

Ήμουν και δημοσιογραφούσα στη Βρετανία όταν ανέλαβε πρωθυπουργός η Θάτσερ το 1979. Όταν ήταν βέβαιη η εκλογή του Μπλερ το 1997, φρόντισα να είμαι εκεί για να γιορτάσω παρακολουθήσω από κοντά την αλλαγή. Αυτή τη φορά, απλώς ξενύχτησα περιμένοντας να δω το αποτέλεσμα. Φαινόταν ότι θα υπάρχει αλλαγή, περίμενα αυτό που βλέπουμε σήμερα. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω πώς θα μπορέσει να λειτουργήσει αυτό το σχήμα σε μια τόσο δύσκολη περίοδο.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι θα λειτουργήσει μέχρι την αλλαγή του εκλογικού συστήματος και μετά οι Φιλελεύθεροι θα κοιτάξουν να την κάνουν διακριτικά για να μη χρεωθούν την οικονομική πολιτική και για να μην χρειαστεί να περιμένουν μέχρι το 2015 για να πάρουν τις έδρες που τους αναλογούν. Άλλωστε από τα υπουργεία που ζήτησαν (παιδείας, υγείας κλπ) θα μπορούν να φωνάζουν ότι δεν τους δίνει ο Κάμερον για να κάνουν σωστό έργο. 

Να πω εδώ φυσικά ότι εγώ αν και ψηφίζω μόνο στις δημοτικές είμαι φιλικά προσκείμενη προς τους Φιλελεύθερους γιατί είναι το μόνο κόμμα που έχει ρεαλιστική άποψη για την ΕΕ, τη σχέση με τις ΗΠΑ και άλλα πολλά. 

Φυσικά υπάρχει πάντα και η περίπτωση να συμβεί κανένα σατανικό ατύχημα στον νέο πρωθυπουργό, μπορεί να του έρθει καμιά ξώφαλτση στο κυνήγι, μπορεί να πέσει κανένα ελικόπτερο πάνω στο Νο 10, μπορεί να καεί το αερόστατό του * κι η θέση να περάσει στον Κλεγκ. 

Άλλωστε ο Κλεγκ έχει τον Ασντάουν στο κόμμα, που εκτός από πρώην γενικός δερβέναγας σε διάφορα μέρη (Χονγκ Κονγκ, Βοσνία), είναι πρώην ΜΙ6, και ξέρει από ατυχήματα. ;)


* Αναφορές στον _13ο κληρονόμο_, φυσικά


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2010)

Καλέ πώς γέρασε η βασίλισσα, πω πω!


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Πολύ περίεργη μού φαίνεται αυτή η παντρειά, αλλά στην Ελλάδα έχουμε και δει και πιο περίεργα. Αξιοσημείωτο είναι πάντως το γεγονός ότι ο Κάμερον είναι μόλις 43 ετών, ενώ ο Υπουργός Οικονομικών Τζορτζ Όσμπορν μόλις 39.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Και τελικά κοιτάζοντας σήμερα πως μοιράστηκαν τα υπουργεία και τι συμφώνησαν, νομίζω ότι οι Φιλελεύθεροι απλά ξεπουλήθηκαν για μερικά υπουργεία. Δεν κατάφεραν να πάρουν αλλαγή του εκλογικού συστήματος, συμφώνησαν ότι δεν θα γίνει την επόμενη πενταετία καμία προσέγγιση προς την ΕΕ και θα ακολουθηθεί πιο σκληρή στάση κλπκλπ. Το μόνο που κατάφεραν δηλαδή είναι να χάσουν και τους οπαδούς τους. 

Εάριον, ο Κάμερον λέει είναι ο πρώτος πρωθυπουργός της Ελισάβετ που είναι μικρότερος από τα παιδιά της. Κάπως έτσι θα είναι από δω και πέρα όλοι οι πρωθυπουργοί της.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και τελικά κοιτάζοντας σήμερα πως μοιράστηκαν τα υπουργεία και τι συμφώνησαν, νομίζω ότι οι Φιλελεύθεροι απλά ξεπουλήθηκαν για μερικά υπουργεία. Δεν κατάφεραν να πάρουν αλλαγή του εκλογικού συστήματος, συμφώνησαν ότι δεν θα γίνει την επόμενη πενταετία καμία προσέγγιση προς την ΕΕ και θα ακολουθηθεί πιο σκληρή στάση κλπκλπ. Το μόνο που κατάφεραν δηλαδή είναι να χάσουν και τους οπαδούς τους.


Καλά... Πενταετής κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας στο ΗΒ --όπου δεν υπάρχει τέτοια κουλτούρα και δεν υπάρχουν κομματικές πειθαρχίες, με τον κόσμο να πιέζει και να κυνηγάνε τους φιλελεύθερους βουλευτές μόλις αρχίσουν οι συντηρητικοί τα μέτρα λιτότητας... Αν ήταν ποδόσφαιρο, θα λέγαμε «κάτσε να κάνουν παρέλαση» μαζί...


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Δεν έχω προλάβει να ενημερωθώ, αλλά η άποψή μου είναι ότι αυτές οι δικομματικές ή πολυκομματικές συνεργασίες πρέπει να ξεκινούν με ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις από τα μειοψηφούντα κόμματα, αλλιώς να μη γίνεται καν κουβέντα. Με κουράζει πια κάθε συζήτηση για συνεργασία π.χ. Συνασπισμού με ΠΑΣΟΚ, όταν το κόμμα μειοψηφίας θέλει σε μια τέτοια συνεργασία ή να επιβάλει το δικό του πρόγραμμα ή να μην πέσει καμιά σκιά στο όνομά του. (Δεν αναφέρομαι σε σκοπιμότητες τύπου Οικουμενικής.) Ας δούμε κι αυτό το πείραμα, λοιπόν, πλουσιότερους (σε εμπειρίες) θα μας / τους κάνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

Στα γερμανικά πράγματα, όπου βέβαια οι κυβερνήσεις συνεργασίας είναι σχεδόν κανόνας και σε ομοσπονδιακό και σε τοπικό επίπεδο, οι διαπραγματεύσεις διαρκούν πολλές ημέρες, καμιά φορά και εβδομάδες, ακόμη και αν είναι σαφές ποιος είναι ο συνασπισμός που τελικά θα κυβερνήσει. Πέρα από την καταρχήν πολιτική συμφωνία, υπάρχουν επεξεργασίες από κοινές επιτροπές στα κυριότερα θέματα πολιτικής, συζητιούνται και ψηφίζονται από ευρύτερα όργανα κλπ. Οι διαπραγματεύσεις είναι σκληρές, αλλά και με συναίσθηση της εκλογικής δύναμης του καθενός. Υπάρχει επίσης και ένα άτυπο τελετουργικό ως προς τα ποια (και πόσα) υπουργεία θα πάρει ο καθένας. Στο τέλος, υπογράφεται και πρακτικό του κοινού προγράμματος και η εφαρμογή του παρακολουθείται από ειδική επιτροπή του συνασπισμού.

Επίσης, είναι σχεδόν αυτονόητο ότι δεν θα συνεργαστούν δύο ισοδύναμα κόμματα, αλλά μόνο ένα ισχυρότερο με ένα ασθενέστερο. Φυσικά, η όλη πολιτική κουλτούρα έχει προσαρμοστεί και ακούς πχ. προεκλογικά ότι «εμείς στηρίζουμε τον τάδε ως μεγάλο ή μικρό μας εταίρο», με αποτέλεσμα, με τη διπλή ψήφο που έχουν οι Γερμανοί, να ψηφίζουν πολλές φορές με τη μία ψήφο τους το ένα κόμμα και με τη δεύτερη ψήφο τους τον επιθυμητό εταίρο για τη συνεργασία.

Η γκάμα των προβλημάτων και των τεχνικών παρουσιάζεται τώρα πολύ έντονα μετά από τα εκλογικά αποτελέσματα στη Βόρεια Ρηνανία-Βεστφαλία.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Είναι γεγονός ότι οι Φιλελεύθεροι ξεκαθάρισαν τη θέση τους από την αρχή. Είχαν πει ότι σε περίπτωση μη-αυτοδυναμίας, θα διαπραγματεύονταν πρώτα με το κόμμα που θα ερχόταν πρώτο, όποιο και να ήταν αυτό, γιατί αυτό θα ήταν πιο δίκαιο. 
Πιστεύω ότι όλες οι πλευρές πιέζονται για την οικονομία, και κανένας δεν ήθελε να μείνει η κατάσταση μετέωρη με υπηρεσιακή κυβέρνηση και να γίνουν πάλι εκλογές το φθινόπωρο με παρόμοια αποτελέσματα (ή και χειρότερα). 
Το μόνο σίγουρο έλεγαν οι εφημερίδες, είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται να γίνει νέα επέκταση του Χήθροου, μια που το αντίστοιχο υπουργείο έχει αναλάβει φιλελεύθερος οικολόγος. 
Επίσης λένε ότι συμφωνήθηκε να γίνουν διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στις τράπεζες, ο επενδυτικός κλάδος να μην έχει συνεργασία με τον καταθετικό, ώστε να αποφευχθούν τα στοιχήματα και τα κόλπα. Αυτό δηλαδή που ίσχυε παλιότερα. 
Παίρνει το υπουργείο οικονομικών συντηρητικός, για να χρεωθεί τη λιτότητα, και τον τραπεζικό κλάδο τον ξεδοντιάζει φιλελεύθερος, για να μην χρεωθούν οι συντηρητικοί, που στηρίζονται από τραπεζίτες, το ξεδόντιασμα. Πολύ βολική λύση. 
Η Ευρώπη περνάει σε δεύτερη μοίρα λόγω της κρίσης του ευρώ και λόγω του ότι χρειάζεται ακόμα πολλή δουλειά για να εξισορροπηθούν τα αποτελέσματα της χρόνιας πλύσης εγκεφάλου των ΜΜΕ. 

Σε δυο χρόνια θα έχουμε πάλι εκλογές, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης λένε ότι συμφωνήθηκε να γίνουν διαρθρωτικές αλλαγές στις τράπεζες, ο επενδυτικός κλάδος να μην έχει συνεργασία με τον καταθετικό, ώστε να αποφευχθούν τα στοιχήματα και τα κόλπα. Αυτό δηλαδή που ίσχυε παλιότερα.
> Παίρνει το υπουργείο οικονομικών συντηρητικός, για να χρεωθεί τη λιτότητα, και τον τραπεζικό κλάδο τον ξεδοντιάζει φιλελεύθερος, για να μην χρεωθούν οι συντηρητικοί, που στηρίζονται από τραπεζίτες, το ξεδόντιασμα. Πολύ βολική λύση.


Πολύ καλές ιδέες. Πρέπει, φαίνεται, να αρχίσουμε πάλι να παρακολουθούμε τη Βρετανία πιο προσεκτικά.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2010)

Από το ηλεδελτίο του Michael Quinion:
Chris Wilcox reports: “The big news from Britain, according to Fox News, is that the Queen is to be prime minister: ‘Queen Elizabeth accepted the invitation of Conservative Party leader David Cameron to become Britain’s new prime minister Tuesday night.’” It has since been changed, quite probably to Her Majesty’s relief.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2010)

Σχετικά με τις απορίες του δόχτορα, άκουγα χτες ότι εκτός από το ότι αποφάσισαν ότι οι επόμενες εκλογές θα γίνουν σε πέντε χρόνια (ναι, καλά), αποφάσισαν επίσης ότι η ψήφος μη-εμπιστοσύνης (50%+1 κατά της κυβέρνησης) δεν οδηγεί σε εκλογές, και ότι για να διαλυθεί το κοινοβούλιο στο εξής χρειάζεται 55%. Αλλά, όπως έλεγαν, παραμένει το 50%+1 για ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης. Μ' άλλα λόγια μπορεί να συνεχίσει να κυβερνάει κάποιος χωρίς τη στήριξη του 50% των βουλευτών. Αλλά οι νόμοι περνάνε με 50%+1. 

Φυσικά ο λαός ερωτηθείς σε δημοσκοπήσεις έλεγε ότι αυτό είναι αντιδημοκρατικό (κοινοβουλευτική δικτατορία, είπε κάποιος). 
Ένας ειδικός έλεγε ότι η συμφωνία αυτή είναι ανεφάρμοστη, γιατί άνετα το 50%+1 των βουλευτών μπορεί να περάσει νόμο που ακυρώνει τη συμφωνία, και να προκαλέσει εκλογές. Ή να κάνει το ποσοστό 80%+1, λέω εγώ. 
Και μετά για ισορροπία το BBC έβγαλε το είδος σχολιαστή-ειδικού που δικαιολογεί τα αδικαιολόγητα διαστρεβλώνοντας ελαφρώς την ηθική του θέματος. Ο τύπος είπε ότι άμα έχουμε θητεία ορισμένου χρόνου, τότε αν κάποια στιγμή η κυβέρνηση δεν πάρει ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης, δεν γίνεται να διαλυθεί αυτόματα το κοινοβούλιο και να έχουμε εκλογές, γιατί είπαμε ότι οι εκλογές θα γίνουν το Μάιο του 2015, επομένως καλό μας κάνει το 55%, κι έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη του να είναι 60%. 

Ο αριθμός 55% είναι διαλεγμένος να εξασφαλίζει ότι οι Φιλελεύθεροι δεν μπορούν να αποχωρήσουν και να προκαλέσουν εκλογές, θα χρειάζονται και όλα τα άλλα μικρά κόμματα και τους Εργατικούς μαζί για να πιάσουν 55%.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 19, 2010)

Το καλύτερο πάντως το διάβασα σε στάτους στο Facebook:
The UK is now a ConDemNation


----------



## somnambulist (May 19, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Το καλύτερο πάντως το διάβασα σε στάτους στο Facebook:
> The UK is now a ConDemNation



Κάπου είχα διαβάσει, νομίζω στην Γκάρντιαν, πριν από μερικά χρόνια ότι αν ο Κάμερον εκλεγεί πρωθυπουργός, θα είναι ο πρώτος πρωθυπουργός της Αγγλίας.


----------



## somnambulist (May 19, 2010)

Prosopopoeia and geopoetics

Each individual perceives market as an objective system confronting him, although there is no objective market but just the interaction of the multitude of individuals - so that, although each individual knows very well that there is no objective market, just the interaction of individuals, the specter of ‘objective’ market is this same individual’s fact-of-experience, determining his beliefs and acts. Not only market, but our entire social life is determined by such reified mechanisms. [...]

Prosopopoeia is usually perceived as a mystification to which naïve consciousness is prone, i.e., as something to be demystified. At the beginning of Monteverdi’s Orfeo, the goddess of music introduces herself with the words “Io sono la musica...” - is this not something which, soon afterwards, when ‘psychological’ subjects had invaded the stage, became unthinkable, or, rather, unrepresentable? It is therefore all the more surprising to see ‘objective’ social scientists practicing the ‘primitive’ art of prosopopoeia. Dupuy recalls how sociologists interpret electoral results: for example, when the government retains its majority, but barely does so, the result is read as ‘the voters prolonged their trust into the government, but with a warning that it should do its work better’, as if the electoral result was the outcome of the decision of a single meta-Subject (voters) who wanted to deliver a ‘message’ to those in power.
- Zizek 

Perhaps as never before, prosopopoeia dominated the UK election, which was presented to us as a faltering exchange between just two meta-Subjects: the "markets", which we were continually warned would take fright at the continuation of the New Labour administration or, worse, a hung parliament, and the gnomic speech of the electorate, whose unintelligible "message" to the political class was "interpreted" by psephologists with all the fervour of sorcerers picking over entrails. Melanie Phillips moaned last week on BBC Question Time that "no-one voted for a hung parliament" - but no-one could vote directly for a hung parliament, and, in any case, Phillips' argument assumes that elections should be decided by what the majority of individuals think. However flawed and faltering the various prosopopoeiac attempts to divine the "electorate"'s intentions might have been, they at least looked for something in excess of individuals, for some - albeit degraded - approximation of a general will. 

Αποδώ


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει, νομίζω στην Γκάρντιαν, πριν από μερικά χρόνια ότι αν ο Κάμερον εκλεγεί πρωθυπουργός, θα είναι ο πρώτος πρωθυπουργός της Αγγλίας.



Ενώ άλλη εφημερίδα έγραψε "είναι ο 53ος πρωθυπουργος μας, αλλά για πόσο ακόμα;" 
Μα, για πάντα θα είναι ο 53ος. 

Μερικά ενδιαφέροντα για το παρελθόν του κυβερνητικού δίδυμου:
Ο Κάμερον πριν γίνει αρχηγός του κόμματος to 2003 είχε γράψει αυτό:From now on I will call our esteemed EU partner "the former Ottoman possession of Greece (Fopog).
Ενώ ο Κλεγκ to 2002 που ήταν ευρωβουλευτής είχε προεδρεύσει σε συνέδριο υπέρ της επιστροφής των Ελγινείων. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν τώρα τα θυμούνται όλα αυτά.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ο Κάμερον πριν γίνει αρχηγός του κόμματος to 2003 είχε γράψει αυτό:From now on I will call our esteemed EU partner "the former Ottoman possession of Greece (Fopog).



Πολύ απαράδεκτο άρθρο γραμμένο με την γνωστή βρετανική έπαρση:
"The Greeks have their own country, their own name and have been *showered with financial assistance *since joining the EU. These people - the Macedonians - have recently escaped communism and have virtually nothing."

Για να το λένε οι Άγγλοι ξανά και ξανά, θα τους τσούζει. Πάντως, το the former Ottoman possession of Greece έχει πλάκα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2010)

Όπως θα είχε πλάκα και κάτι σαν Former Roman Province of Britannia & Caledonia (FoRoProBriCa => Foroprobrica).


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Μπα, δόχτορα, τους Ρωμαίους τους θαυμάζουν εδω πέρα. Πέστους καλύτερα πρώην πιστούς παπικούς, να βγάλουν σπυράκια.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Κάτι όχι για την Ελλάδα αλλά για τη νοοτροπία αλλού, που είναι μια από τα ίδια (αν είναι πολύ εκτός θέματος, παρακαλώ να μετακινηθεί κάπου καταλληλότερα) 
Άκουγα το Σάββατο ραδιοφωνική εκπομπή με τηλεφωνήματα ακροατών με θέμα την απεργία της ΒΑ που τραβάει εδώ κι ένα χρόνο και δεν έχω δει πουθενά καμιά ενημέρωση στα ΜΜΕ πέρα από γενικότητες "οι εργαζόμενοι απεργούν για τις περικοπές που θα κάνει η εταιρεία, οι οποίες είναι αναπόφευκτες λόγω της οικονομικής κατάστασης της εταιρίας. 
Και να λοιπόν ποιο είναι το σχέδιο:
Η μείωση προσωπικού, ει δυνατόν χωρίς πολλές αποζημιώσεις, η επαναπρόσληψη του προσωπικού με νέα συμβόλαια με χαμηλότερο μισθό και να βάλει χέρι η εταιρεία στο ταμείο συντάξεων του προσωπικού. 
Και να η μέθοδος: Η εταιρεία θα χωριστεί σε δύο εταιρίες. Η μία θα έχει τα αεροπλάνα κλπ και θα παρέχει πτήσεις. Η άλλη θα προσλαμβάνει αεροσυνοδούς κλπ προσωπικό, και θα το διαθέτει στην πρώτη, η οποία θα είναι αποκλειστική πελάτισσα, θα είναι δηλαδή πρακτορείο. Φυσικά ταυτόχρονα ανοίγει ο δρόμος για να χρησιμοποιεί η αρχική εταιρεία και άλλα πρακτορεία. Τώρα, η παλιά εταιρεία θα απολύσει έτσι όλο το προσωπικό της και θα το ξαναπροσλάβει η νέα εταιρεία- πρακτορείο, με νέα συμβόλαια. 
Επίσης η εταιρεία θέλει να υπολογίζονται σαν μισθός τα ξενοδοχεία που πληρώνει για τα πληρώματα που χρειάζεται να διανυκτερεύουν, οι μετακινήσεις από και προς τα ξενοδοχεία και η διατροφή του προσωπικού, δηλαδή θέλει να τους χρεώνει γι' αυτά. 
Έλεγε ένας εργαζόμενος ότι μετά από 23 χρόνια έχει μισθό 29Κ (βασικός, χωρίς υπερωρίες και επιδόματα) και με το νέο συμβόλαιο θα έχει βασικό μισθό 11Κ. Και από τα έξτρα που παίρνει (που θα μειωθούν με το νέο συμβόλαιο) θα του κρατάνε για ξενοδοχεία κλπ. 
Κάτι άλλο που είπαν ήταν ότι θέλουν να κόψουν τις εκπτώσεις στα εισιτήρια για το προσωπικό. Όμως,όπως ανέφερε κάποιος, το 7% του προσωπικού έχει έδρα άλλες χώρες και τα φτηνά εισιτήρια τους επιτρέπουν να πηγαινοέρχονται στο σπίτι τους. Στην ουσία αυτούς στοχεύει η κατάργηση της έκπτωσης, γιατί δεν μπορεί να τους απολύσει αλλιώς (λένε οι συνδικαλιστές) και προσπαθεί να τους αναγκάσει να παραιτηθούν. Οι συνδικαλιστές λένε επίσης ότι έχουν ήδη προτείνει μείωση μισθών 25% και άλλες περικοπές, αλλά δεν έγιναν δεκτές. 

Εν τω μεταξύ, κάποιος πήρε τηλέφωνο στο σταθμό και είπε ότι οι συνοδοί θα έπρεπε τώρα που υπάρχει ανεργία να λένε πάλι καλά που έχουν δουλειά και να δεχτούν τις αλλαγές, γιατί μπορεί να βρεθούν χωρίς δουλειά. 

Και σκεφτόμουν ότι άμα η επιλογή είναι να είσαι σκλάβος για 11Κ, καλύτερα να είσαι ελεύθερος για 10Κ (που πιθανόν να είναι όλα τα επιδόματα ανεργίας που δικαιούνται). 

Όπως μας έδειξε κι ο Μάικλ Μουρ, δεν είναι επιστημονική φαντασία το ότι μπορεί να είσαι πιλότος και φτωχός


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Μια που βρέθηκε εδώ το πιο πάνω:
Μόνο που στην απεργία της ΒΑ δεν έχει καμία εμπλοκή το κράτος, εφόσον πρόκειται για διαμάχη μεταξύ ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης και ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων, ούτε αλλάζει κάτι με την νέα κυβέρνηση (κι η νέα κι η παλιά ουδέτερη στάση κρατάνε).


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μια που βρέθηκε εδώ το πιο πάνω:
> Μόνο που στην απεργία της ΒΑ δεν έχει καμία εμπλοκή το κράτος, εφόσον πρόκειται για διαμάχη μεταξύ ιδιωτικής επιχείρησης και ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων, ούτε αλλάζει κάτι με την νέα κυβέρνηση (κι η νέα κι η παλιά ουδέτερη στάση κρατάνε).



Καλημέρα. Δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω το απαραίτητο σχόλιο για να εξηγήσω και τη μεταφορά. Αλλά βλέπω αυτό το νήμα λίγο σαν προβολέα στη βρετανική επικαιρότητα, που κανένας μας δεν προλαβαίνει να παρακολουθήσει στη λεπτομέρεια και σπάνια από πρώτο χέρι. Εμένα μου λείπει η παλιά σχέση και με βοηθάνε πολύ οι «ανταποκρίσεις» σου.


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Εγώ από την άλλη το βλέπω περισσότερο σαν "καλομελέτα κι έρχεται" ή σαν μια ακόμα επιβεβαίωση της κατάστασης διεθνώς. Δηλαδή τι Χήθροου, τι Καμπότζη. 
Είδικά για τη μείωση μισθών, είναι γνωστό ότι στις ΗΠΑ οι μισθοί την περίοδο 1950-1980 διολίσθαιναν (και υποθέτω διεθνώς, αλλά δεν έχω στοιχεία), αλλά τώρα έχουμε περάσει στη φάση της βίαιης αναπροσαρμογής προς τα κάτω, σε όλους τους κλαδους, όχι μόνο για τους εργάτες που τους έφαγε η μαρμάγκα της μεταφοράς της παραγωγής στον τρίτο κόσμο. 

ΥΓ Ποια επικαιρότητα να πρωτοπαρακολουθησει κανείς;


----------



## anef (May 25, 2010)

Και η τελευταία εφαρμογή των αρχών της ελευθερίας, της δημοκρατίας κλπ. από τα εταιρικά πανεπιστήμια: Ποιός φοβάται τη φιλοσοφία;


----------



## SBE (May 25, 2010)

Η συμπεριφορά της διεύθυνσης νομίζω ότι είναι απλά μια από τα ίδια. 
Αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν πάνε δικαστικά θα δικαιωθούν, γιατί δε νομίζω να απαγορεύεται στο προσωπικό να συμμετέχει σε διαμαρτυρίες.


----------



## somnambulist (May 25, 2010)

Το κλείσιμο του καλύτερου τμήματος φιλοσοφίας στη Βρετανία και ενός από τα καλύτερα στον κόσμο είναι από τις χυδαιότερες περιπτώσεις καπιταλιστικού ρεαλισμού και σταλινισμού της αγοράς. Τι τους θέλουμε όλους αυτούς τους μαρξιστές και τους ντελεζιανούς, ανάλυση κόστους-οφέλους μας χρειάζεται


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

@ somnambulist: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=60257&postcount=1125


----------



## SBE (May 26, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Το κλείσιμο του καλύτερου τμήματος φιλοσοφίας στη Βρετανία και ενός από τα καλύτερα στον κόσμο είναι από τις χυδαιότερες περιπτώσεις καπιταλιστικού ρεαλισμού και σταλινισμού της αγοράς. Τι τους θέλουμε όλους αυτούς τους μαρξιστές και τους ντελεζιανούς, ανάλυση κόστους-οφέλους μας χρειάζεται


 
Για ποιο λόγο είναι το καλύτερο; Ρωτάω γιατί σε γενικές γραμμές το Μίντλσεξ δεν έχει ιδιαίτερα καλή φήμη. Πιο γνωστό είναι γιατί έχει πέσει με τα μούτρα από τότε που έγινε πανεπιστήμιο στο εμπόριο παιδείας, ανοίγοντας παραρτήματα σε ξένες χώρες κλπ κλπ. Οπότε δεν είναι περίεργο που εφαρμόζει μανατζερίστικες λύσεις. Από την αρχή ήταν επιχείρηση κι όχι εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα. 

Βρήκα ένα άρθρο που εξηγεί γιατί το τμήμα ήταν μοναδικό, και πολλά άλλα για τα γενικότερα οικονομικά προβλήματα. Κι ένα άλλο εξίσου ενδιαφέρον, που λέει:
However, university finances are an arcane affair, which is probably why administrators think they can get away with anything. At Middlesex they now outnumber academic staff 890 to 733. Furthermore, the annual increase in costs on outside "consultants and professional advisers" between 2008 and 2009 (£800,000) is well over twice the salary budget of the entire philosophy group – whose programmes are being closed for "financial reasons".

Οι μανατζέρηδες κι οι σύμβουλοι, λοιπόν. Δηλαδή οι φαφλατάδες και αναιδείς που λυμαίνονται τις τράπεζες, τα πανεπιστήμια, τα νοσοκομεία, τα σχολεία, εκτοπίζοντας τους πανεπιστημιακούς, τους γιατρούς, τους δασκάλους.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2010)

Την υπόθεση του Λοζ την ακούσατε. Συνοπτικά, παραιτήθηκε από υπουργική θέση γιατί αποκαλύφθηκε ότι ο φορολογούμενος του πλήρωνε πουρμπουάρ στον σύντροφό του με τη μορφή ενοικίου, κατά παράβαση του κανονισμού του κοινοβουλίου που απαγορεύει την αποζημίωση των βουλευτών για ενοίκιο που πληρώνουν σε συντρόφους, συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού κλπ. Η δικαιολογία του βουλευτή ήταν ότι όταν άλλαξε ο κανονισμός δεν έπαψε να υποβάλλει αίτηση για αποζημίωση για να μη μάθουν οι γονείς του ότι είναι γκέι κι ότι δεν είναι απλός συγκάτοικος ο σπιτονοικοκύρης του. Τώρα πως οι γονείς του θα μάθαιναν τι υποβάλλει δεν το ξέρω, αλλά έστω να το δεχτώ σαν δικαιολογία, παρόλο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλους δεκαπέντε τρόπους να αποφύγει το πρόβλημα. Πιο σοβαρό ήταν το ότι στο περσινό σκάνδαλο με τους βουλευτές που είχαν φουσκώσει τα έξοδά τους, το κόμμα του κι ο ίδιος λίγο-πολύ ζητούσαν το κεφάλι κάθε παραβάτη βουλευτή. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν το ότι τα ΜΜΕ, άλλα και όλοι οι πολιτικοί σύσσωμοι, δεν έπαψαν να τονίζουν πόσο έμπειρος τραπεζικός ήταν ο παραιτηθείς και πόσο μεγάλη απώλεια καθώς έχει μεγάλη πείρα στο Σιτυ και στις τράπεζες. Όμως, κοιτάζοντας το βιογραφικό του στη Βίκι, βλέπουμε ότι εργάστηκε σε τράπεζες εφτά χρόνια όλα κι όλα, μέχρι τα 29 του, σε θέσεις δυσανάλογα υψηλές, ακόμα και για κάποιον με άριστα από το Καίμπριτζ (και γιο συνταξιούχου τραπεζικού). Κι εδώ όπως κι εδώ μας λέει λίγα παραπάνω για τον πιτσιρίκο πίσω από το κομπιούτερ. 

Μια ακόμα περίπτωση από αυτές που δείχνουν ότι μας κυβερνάνε αυτοί που αποφασίζουν και τα κόλπα πίσω από το κομπιούτερ, που μου τη θύμισε ο Νίκελ στο άλλο νήμα.


----------

